# Kiernan Shipka - 'Chilling Adventures of Sabrina'' posters & stills x20



## brian69 (8 Okt. 2018)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Okt. 2018)

Sieht von den Bildern düsterer aus als das Vorbild, mal schauen, für Kiernan lohnt das reinschauen 

:thx:


----------



## HighHopes (3 Nov. 2018)

Danke ! : Thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (3 Nov. 2018)

Thx für Kiernan.

PS.: Die Serie hat mir gefallen.


----------

